# Chicagoland



## mattr1985 (Oct 10, 2013)

Anybody out there from the Chicago area (local 130) know any companies looking to hire or are rumored to be looking for journeymen. PM me if you have any info. I would like to at least send a resume then maybe I will get lucky and get a shot!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

If your Union then why do you have to send out résumés?


----------



## mattr1985 (Oct 10, 2013)

In local 130 there are 7000 members right now. That number consists of apprentices, journeymen and retired members. But in reality there are 5000+ active members. Work is better now than it has been in at least 6 years, but still only 2000 apprentices and journeymen are working. 2000 is a generous estimate. Most companies that hire don't do so through the hall because there is no need. It is mostly the " I know a good plumber" type of thing. Networking is a great way to get a job and that is how it is done. Any crew you are part of know who is and who isn't worth putting a word in for on the next job. Every job I have had was through this type of system, either by networking or sending a ton of resume's out to owners and getting lucky. Granted I was a first year apprentice 7 years ago. Thing is when I was working over the last few months I actually had to turn down calls from a previous employer and a couple companies that asked if I would like to work for them. I was working steady and I refuse to burn bridges. I am a loyal guy but the job I was on ended and there was no other jobs to go to so I am out of work. To answer your question, I do send out resumes because if I wait for the union I may not get a job for a few YEARS instead of a few months.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

The country of Cook County,,, can get real political.......


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Local 130 will let u get your own work. Unlike the sparkies. Don't u dare jump that list! We just hired a couple guys. I will pm u my boss' number.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hill and Mechanical have work coming up. Both are pretty rough shops to get on and stay on at unless you know somebody or blow somebody.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not associated with the Union anymore. I was a 13 year member of Local 501. They couldn't find me a job, I found plenty of work :thumbsup: 

As mentioned above, its not what ya know, its who ya blow! Screw the politics.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Send a copy of your resume to the Business Agent at the hall.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I think we are getting rid of one of the two plumbers we hired last week. I was working with our other main guy and he said one guy is working and one isn't. If you can work unsupervised, think on your feet, lay out hangers and pipe, call the number I gave u, if u are the kind that says "you got me from the neck down" don't bother.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Hill and Mechanical have work coming up. Both are pretty rough shops to get on and stay on at unless you know somebody or blow somebody.


Mechanical Inc???


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, they took over Borg, and are in Hillside, I believe.


----------



## mattr1985 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mech inc bought Borg and Barry Thomas plumbing.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

I am familiar with many of the people from Mechanical inc. mainly the ones from wisconsin that went there when companies here closed up.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I worked for them at a National Guard base in Marseilles, and later on, I worked for 2 of their heavy hitters who opened up their own aquatics shop. That's nice work.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> I worked for them at a National Guard base in Marseilles, and later on, I worked for 2 of their heavy hitters who opened up their own aquatics shop. That's nice work.


Like fountain work?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Like fountain work?


Fountain Tech does tons of fountains, I worked for them when they were known as Paragon Pool Construction. I have never done fountains, only pools and water parks. For 3 years, I did nuke outages in the fall and winter, and pools and water parks in the spring and summer. I worked 8-9 months a year and made more money than doing houses, year round.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

